# 700c wheelset - hardly used c.1990 Bristol



## GrahamG (4 Jun 2008)

*700c wheelset - gone!*

Like it says, hardly used set of wheel off an ebay bargain that I've converted to a fixed wheel. The rims haven't even had the blue anodized surface rub off the braking section! They come complete with a 7 speed cassette which I don't know how to remove  and quick release skewers. No idea on the compatibility of freehub body (this wouldn't be a screw on about this time would it?). Oh and the OLN is 100mm front and 126mm rear.

Free to anyone who will collect.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2008)

Graham, I have a mate who could be interested in these - problem is, he's not in work 'til next week, so I can't ask him until then.

Are the rims alloy?


----------



## GrahamG (5 Jun 2008)

Yes, I've just checked and they're Alesa rims on 105 hubs.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2008)

Righto - I'll try and get in touch with him and see what he says - I know he's after a set to replace the steel rims currently on his bike.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (20 Jul 2008)

Do you still have these Graham?


----------



## peanut (9 Aug 2008)

GrahamG said:


> They come complete with a 7 speed cassette which I don't know how to remove  .


yes it will be a screw-on .Way to remove it is to use a chain whip on the largest sprocket and turn the block anti-clockwise and the whole block will come off. 
Alternatively put the block in a vice or wedge it somehow and turn the whole wheel anti-clockwise
To split the block use a second chainwhip on the smallest sprocket and turn that the opposite way and the smallest sprocket (lock ring) will screw off


----------

